# Player Expectations: Amare Stoudemire



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets get the predictions for the beast. He'll be returning from his knee
surgery. But I think he'll still have a nice year.

*Player: Amare Stoudemire*










MPG: 35 
PPG: 21
RPG: 8
APG: 2
BPG: 1
SPG: .80
FG: 52%


EDIT - Added FG


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mpg: 34.5
ppg: 20.5
rpg: 8.6
apg: 2.3
bpg: 1.5
spg: .96


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Mpg: 37
Ppg: 25.5
Rpg: 11
Apg: 2.5
Bpg: 1.5
Fg: 55%


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Mpg: 35
Ppg: 23.2
Rpg: 8.8
Apg: 2.2
Bpg: 1.7
Spg: .82
Fg: 53%


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> mpg: 34.5
> ppg: 20.5
> rpg: 8.6
> apg: 2.3
> ...


 That looks about right, though I might raise the APG to about 3.5 seeing as he'll be passing alot more instead of attacking.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Mpg: 32 
Ppg: 28
Rpg: 8.5
Apg: 2
Bpg: 1.5
Spg: .66
Fg: 56%


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiz said:


> Mpg: 32
> Ppg: 28
> Rpg: 8.5
> Apg: 2
> ...



Dude, he's coming off an injury. It's highly unlikely he puts that up. May have done that healthy or if nothing ever happened to him.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Dude, he's coming off an injury. It's highly unlikely he puts that up. May have done that healthy or if nothing ever happened to him.


One can dream :angel:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I expect Amare to score around 25 ppg. He's gonna be fine.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Amare will average anywhere between 23-28. But that range could drop or rise once we see how he performs with team USA, if he makes the team.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

somejewishdude said:


> Mpg: 35
> Ppg: 23.2
> Rpg: 8.8
> Apg: 2.2
> ...


I'd like to change mine to...

Ppg: 47.2
Rpg: 15.7
Apg: 7.8
Bpg: 3.1
Spg: 2.1
Fg: 75%
:biggrin:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> I'd like to change mine to...
> 
> Ppg: 47.2
> Rpg: 15.7
> ...


Hehe, yea!

But I'll say
34mpg
19.4ppg
8.1rpg
1.9apg
0.9spg
1.0bpg


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

48 mpg
55.7 ppg
17.4 rpg
5 apg
3.8 bpg
75% fgm

:banana: Amare is back ! :banana:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

deannahum said:


> 48 mpg
> 55.7 ppg
> 17.4 rpg
> 5 apg
> ...


Is that his way of making up for last year?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

19ppg and 6.9 rebs, maybe if i think lower for once, the opposite thing will happen. That seems to be the case when I aim high.

*tries to jinx the powers that be*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

rdm2 said:


> 19ppg and 6.9 rebs, maybe if i think lower for once, the opposite thing will happen. That seems to be the case when I aim high.
> 
> *tries to jinx the powers that be*


What if your jinx remains the same... you aim high, get lower... aim low, get even lower!

Quick, predict a 50 ppg, 20 rpg, 5 apg, 2 spg, 5 bpg on 70% FG%.

... Then he can have regular stats.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

oh #@$!, i just spent 30 mins writing up some carefully estimated stats for all players PPG, and other stat categories for barb, banks, pat, piatkowski and marks.

It said invalid thread and didnt post it :curse:


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

MPG - 30
PPG - 17.5
RPG - 7.5
APG - 2.0
BPG - 1.5
FG% - 52

And in the Playoffs:

MPG - 35
PPG - 23.0
RPG - 8.0
APG - 1.5
BPG - 2.0
FG% - 55


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Silent Lamb said:


> MPG - 30
> PPG - 17.5
> RPG - 7.5
> APG - 2.0
> ...


yep, that is the most realistic one would think


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As a Mavs fan, I am torn. On one hand I don't want the Suns to get any better than they are because they truly are a daunting opponent but on the other hand I want Amare to get better because he truly is an amazing player.

I hope he uses this year as getting back in form and developing more dribbling/shooting skills so when he gets back most of his athleticiscm he has all this added skills that will make him unstoppable.

Anyone know how he is going in his rehab? I've been snooping around but I don't know the best sources for Suns-related stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

bircan said:


> yep, that is the most realistic one would think


Hopefully I'm wrong. I want Amare to come back and dominate the league like he did in 04-05.



Tersk said:


> As a Mavs fan, I am torn. On one hand I don't want the Suns to get any better than they are because they truly are a daunting opponent but on the other hand I want Amare to get better because he truly is an amazing player.
> 
> I hope he uses this year as getting back in form and developing more dribbling/shooting skills so when he gets back most of his athleticiscm he has all this added skills that will make him unstoppable.
> 
> ...


I heard he's at about '80%'. I read an interview and he said he's highly optimistic about his return. But we all know how humble he is.


----------



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Lets get the predictions for the beast. He'll be returning from his knee
> surgery. But I think he'll still have a nice year.
> 
> *Player: Amare Stoudemire*
> ...



Predicted stats? Couldn't agree more.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Mpg: 36
Ppg: 22
Rpg: 8
Apg: 2.6
Bpg: 1.3
Spg: .80
Fg: 51%


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Mpg: 34 
Ppg: 18.9
Rpg: 9.1
Apg: 1.4
Bpg: 1.3
Spg: .74
Fg: 48%


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

```
Amare Stoudemire
2006-07 Average Stat Expectations

Stat	Average	# Ratings

Min	34.17	9
Ppg	21.82	11
Rpg	8.45	10
Apg	2.10	9
Bpg	1.32	9
Spg	0.83	7
FG%	52.43	7
```


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

MPG: 27
PPG: 18
RPG: 7.5
APG: 1.5
BPG: 1.7
SPG: 1.2
FG%: 52
3pt%: 25


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare has avged

32 mins
20.5 ppg
fg% 58.1
9.6 rebs
1.0 assists
1.3 blks


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Amazing coming off his injury. I think next year though is when we'll see a super dominant Amare again.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Amazing coming off his injury. I think next year though is when we'll see a super dominant Amare again.



Quite an impressive feat considering he missed an entire year, and add that to the fact the he had two knee surgerys. That is damn impressive. Especially since 20 and 9 for most players is really good.


----------

